# Question about IBS + Anxiety Meds



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

My question is, when you take your medication for your anxiety, do you feel as if you can go outside without your IBS problem? Or do you feel that you are still very cautious?


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

For me, knowing that I take my anxiety/dep medication (lexapro) helps me calm down. I go outside and do things and not worry because I took the med. It may definitly be a mind game but hey if it works


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

What side effects if any have you had? Does it take long to get effects? Thanks Lori


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I honestly haven't noticed a great difference since being on medication for anxiety. Although sometimes I feel like I'm getting better because certain triggers have not been happening lately, such as going to the doctor and being in the car.. but sadly I've had other times since being on my meds where I feel just as bad as before. I think I may need to be on it a little longer before I can say for sure.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I still take my anxiety meds in certain high stress situations, especially when I can feel my gut start to chug along....I can't say it makes me feel invincible and I'm still slightly nervous. Granted I could take more however its a fine line between still functioning and asleep at the wheel. Alot of anti-anxiety meds are kinda like tranquilizers...make you sedate. but that's not really what i want.M


----------

